# KSL Outdoors



## Yellowdog (Apr 20, 2017)

I've had the opportunity to organize and be involved in improving the hunting situation for disabled hunters at the Fish Springs refuge throughout the past year. The refuges future is currently in danger because of management changes with personnel as well as changes to the land management practices that are currently being used to make the refuge what it is. This being said I contacted Adam Eakle of KSL Outdoors to see if he would be interested in filming an episode of his show to highlight the disabled area and bring some recognition to the refuge. He agreed and we did so last Saturday. The disabled area at Fish Springs is easily the best area for disabled individuals in the state and I highly encourage those that can use this resource to watch KSL Outdoors this Saturday the 20th, see what's it's like and get out and use this resource.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job !


----------



## Yellowdog (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you sir, it's been very rewarding to get involved and give a little.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

YD,

Good job and thank you Sir for making the effort to get involved with such a worthy project. I know firsthand from the Disabled Veterans fishing event each summer at Strawberry just how rewarding it can be to help those less fortunate.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool! Way to get involved!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

this is awesome!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job. As the father of a daughter who could utilize a place like that I am thankful for all of your efforts. Now if I could just get her to try hunting! 

Seriously tho. Great job!


----------



## Yellowdog (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for kindness! I appreciate it. Tune in tonight!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was great watching the show. nice work. it nice giving back that for sure. if you guys need help getting blind in and grassed up hit me up.


----------

